# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Best survival camp designs

## Liberty4life

I have some ideas for survival camp designs, but I'm sure theres some holes
in it.
You guys have any good designs? maybe pics.

----------


## WaltM

> I have some ideas for survival camp designs, but I'm sure theres some holes
> in it.
> You guys have any good designs? maybe pics.


let's see them!!

----------


## MyLibertyStuff

There are a few issues I see with it, but the most important one is that it isnt there...

----------


## Liberty4life

My camp idea hasn't advanced past the idea stage.

Seems one of the first things you have to make it is hard 
to spot from above and hard to just walk up on.

At the point where a survival camp is needed then you got
to figure society has collapsed.

After they make normal people into criminals simply by saying 
they broke some obscure law, like not buying health insurance.
Then Joe the random person suddenly a criminal on the run for
evading healthcare benefits, they need to install some chip to track
his healthcare but he said no way and ran away, maybe he was 
paranoid about accepting some "mark" on his hand and would rather 
tough it out in the wild.
But the Govmt thinks he would be safer in a nice camp where he can enjoy
lots of movies and free drugs.

At that point they could want to control travel by limiting fuel
distribution.  
Then you would be restricted to man power for travel.

So you can only take as much as you can carry and be able to
set up a camp with this minimum amount of supplies.

----------

